
Baby carrots are not baby carrots - danso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/13/no-one-understands-baby-carrots/
======
greenyoda
This is pure marketing genius:

1\. Start with a _waste product_ that farmers discard (ugly, misshapen
carrots).

2\. Cut it up into little pieces and put it in plastic bags.

3\. Call them "baby carrots" and sell them for _more_ than regular carrots
sell for because they're convenient.

And then watch as the total market for carrots increases dramatically because
people like eating "baby carrots" more than regular carrots.

------
rdancer
For a minute, I contemplated how the stubby carrots, with the small bulges,
could have been CNC'd from the large carrot? The most difficult part surely
would be the skin texture, and the core diameter being too large? Then I
realized the author of the article probably also recently realized that fries
were not in fact made from individual very thin rectangular potato tubers!

From Wikipedia: "A _baby carrot_ is an immature carrot, grown in a small size,
in which it is sold. A _baby-cut carrot_ is a small piece cut from a larger
carrot; baby-cut carrots are often marketed as "baby carrots", leading to
potential confusion." [emphasis original] — There is a useful picture on that
page, and boy, do they look yummy.

—
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_carrot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_carrot)

------
DougN7
I'm wondering if it's possible people didn't know this. But I guess there
could be a lot people (mostly city dwellers?) that have never planted a small
vegetable garden and never seen where their food comes from.

------
nikolay
You can only trick the urbanized Americans with this branding...

